# New to IVF



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello Everyone

i have my egg collection tomorrow...at 08:30am.

I'm feeling a bit scared about having empty follicles..and being told sorry you don't have any eggs  ...i know this sounds negative but i think it's my way of mentally preparing myself  for bad news..

I have been quite calm up to now..

tonight i will prepare myself by watching Ricky Gervais Outtakes from 'Extras" I think laughter might help my nerves...also knitting has really helped me up to now..

How does everyone else relax?

What did everyone wear in theatre? i'm going to treat myself to a new dressing gown today..(sorry i sound sooo boring!) 
Imagine the faces if you turned up to theatre in a onesie...  

Would love to hear from you..

Love and baby wind

Annie


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Good luck to you tomorrow   I read your other post too, so funny!   I started off with some lucky stripey socks that had separate 'fingers' in them like gloves   I think most recently I've worn some favourite fluffy pink ones. My uk clinic used to advise bringing a dressing gown, but I was always also given a gown and clogs or crocs to wear as well. Usually I've taken my CD player with ivf relaxation tape to listen to during the whole process! It will be all done soon and hopefully you can relax a bit - all the best xx


----------



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello..Thank you for your reply  

Lucky socks! i should of thought of that.. 

i just bought a new dressing gown..and i know I'm not thinking straight because it's awful! i got home and thought why on earth did you buy that? It's brown..it's like chestnut mushroom brown with beige in and it doesn't even fit properly! (my fault) Ok i didn't  not try it on..nor did i didn't consider the weight i had put on...i now look like a beige puff ball! and just to top it off my mum bought me brown slippers! what is it with brown? it's like i've wearing the night clothes of a 'Franciscan Nun!"

Hey whats your lucky item? brown slippers...it just doesn't have the same ring to it!

Even my partner looked a bit concerned when i got home and showed him..and then we laughed of course!


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

That's so funny   I was going to say maybe you could do your toe nails a nice colour to detract from the slippers, but not sure if you're allowed nail varnish! Anyway at least you're prepared   Goid luck! 🍀


----------



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello i had 4 eggs collected yesterday and got the call this morning that 2 had fertilised...having ET tomorrow..having both put back..

Would love to hear a similar story with a happy ending...xxxxx


----------



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Nervous about my transfer tomorrow..what happens? does the embryologist speak to you before transfer and tell you the grading, condition of you embryo before hand? worried that there not going to be great..


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Annie,

It depends on the clinic but from my experience the embryologist will come and talk to you about the embryo/s, how many to transfer etc and what the procedure involves. It's normally a really easy procedure and is exciting to know that your embryo is going back where it belongs. Don't get too hung up on the grades as beauty is in the eye of the beholder and doesn't necessarily indicate a success or failure. 

Stay positive and I wish you the very best xxx


----------



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you so very much for your positive reply...it was very kind of you to take the time, 

i wish you the very best for the future may wonderful things come your way  

Annie


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

You're most welcome, stay strong! Xxxx


----------



## KMel (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi, I'm also new here, but had a similar situation to you... and am delighted to say that I now have a very happy and healthy 1 year old! So gutted I didn't find this forum whilst I was going through it all as I think it would have been such a good support system! Good luck with it all!


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi anniemags and elcome to FF 

Congrats on the embies and good luck for ET.

There's a section on here for ladies in the 2ww (2 weeks wait) so it's worth checking that out as there will be other ladies with a similar story to you:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0


----------



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you for your kind messages...i had 2 out of four that fertilised and today had them transferred back..
it's such a strange feeling isn't it? having never been pregnant before..it's almost unreal that it could ever happen to me...also my partner has never had children or got anyone pregnant..we are both quite dazed today..

xxxxxx


----------



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello

Is anyone like me and on their two week wait?

Would love to hear from you for support and swapping notes 

Annie


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

There is a specific thread for those in the 2WW you may find useful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=359425.0


----------



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

I've woken up early to mild cramping..but i'm just wondering whether this is probably the effects of the progesterone rather than anything else..

is  there a difference between implantation cramps and progesterone induced cramping? can anyone shine some light on this?

Thank you 
Annie xxxxxxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Anniemaggs,

Unfortunately there is no way to know as the progesterone mirrors early  pregnancy symptoms. It's impossible not to symptom  spot on your 2ww, but really the only way you are going to know is when you do the pregnancy test. 

I had a natural bfp (unfortunately I miscarried), but the only reason I suspected I was pregnant was because it felt just like all the times I'd cycled and used cyclogest!

X


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Anniemags and welcome to FF 

Like Franny says, the drugs taken in IVF give all the same sort of symptoms that you get when you are pregnant. It's so frustrating because you don;t know if it's just the drugs 

There's a section you might find useful - it's for ladies in the 2ww, so lots of ladies in the same sort of stage as you:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Anniemags

Ive merged all your recent posts together so you an keep track of all the advice and support you've been give so far. I see you've been given a few links to helpful areas already and you might like to join the cycke buddies thread too where all the ladies are currently cycling like you, here's a link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=356033.290

It's really supportive and most will have the same worries as you so you can help each other through.

Good Luck 

Dory
Xxx


----------

